# changing wireless router to access point



## foxjohnsix (Jan 6, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a step by step process to convert a basic Actiontec
MI424WR wireless router to a wireless access point to add to a home network?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The *Actiontec MI424WR*_ is_ a wireless access point. In other words, If you have it configured with your ISP to access the internet, any wireless device within it's range can access the wireless router if they have the Security Key. 
What are you trying to do? 
Faqs for Verizon FiOS Router (Rev F)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See this for how to use two routers:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## foxjohnsix (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a home network so there is a wireless router already in place. I want to set up another wi-fi area in my house by using an old Actiontec wireless rounter converted to JUST an access point so it will not conflict 
with the existing router.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now I am clear to what you want. Old Rich's TSF link is very informative and should it explain it to you.


----------



## foxjohnsix (Jan 6, 2012)

There were several comments chalenging his post. His post was more about extending existing wi-fi signal. I am trying to use an old router to put wi-fi in a dead spot in my house where I have an coaxial/ether net/moco bridge to connect that old routher to. I just want to configure
it so it will not conflict with my existing router that supports the network in my house.


----------



## foxjohnsix (Jan 6, 2012)

I am just a layman. I know enough about this stuff to be .... dangerous.
I tinker with the gear and computers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

foxjohnsix said:


> There were several comments chalenging his post. His post was more about extending existing wi-fi signal. I am trying to use an old router to put wi-fi in a dead spot in my house where I have an coaxial/ether net/moco bridge to connect that old routher to. I just want to configure
> it so it will not conflict with my existing router that supports the network in my house.


That is what the tutorial will let you do


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I think the title of this article should be, How to extend wifi signal range. When you added a second router, the additional router, according to the articles, would not perform as a router but as pure as a wifi access point( no router function).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It will not perform as a router . . but you do not want two routers connected . . it acts as a switch and the first router will handle IP assignments and routing


----------



## foxjohnsix (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanx OR. Will try your solution as per article.


----------



## shobuddy (Aug 14, 2017)

This is an old thread but I'm in the same boat as OP. I have a TP Link router in the basement and want to use an Actiontec mi424wr as an AP on the second floor where I have an ethernet port fed from the basement router. Since both the router and AP will have the same SSID, my question is, is there a definitive way to test whether I'm connected to the basement router or AP? Currently with just the basement router I get signal on the second floor but I'm hoping the AP will boost the speed. I'm assuming the only way to test whether I'm connected to the AP is to do a speed test before and after setting up the AP.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and pick the one with the strongest signal. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


----------

